# Who wants the Road Rovers back?



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m sure you do.  A lot of you.

Considering how things with cult followings have been brought back from the depths and renewed for thirsting generations, and how anthropomorphic animals have been popping up in the mainstream arts, I am largely certain we will see the armored howling glories of our youth return to kick ass another day.  Do you agree?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 12, 2017)

UH YEAH! Of course I want to see The Road Rovers come back! That's so unfair that it only got 13 episodes, it was hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 12, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> UH YEAH! Of course I want to see The Road Rovers come back! That's so unfair that it only got 13 episodes, it was hilarious and awesome.



I feel ya there.

And like I said, I believe now is an opportune time for the Rovers to have a second chance, considering how anthropomorphic animals are appearing in the arts and are being well received.  If they brought them back and did it just right, they will probably be more of a hit than they were before.  I’m sure of it.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 18, 2017)

It's very unlikely as WB has completely pulled out of making animated TV shows. At least they finally released RR on DVD and we should be thankful we even got that.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 19, 2017)

i liked loved the show back when it was on but i also liked Freakazoid around the same time and felt it was the better show considering they had the same writing staff. A friend of mine had a ton of the Road Rovers comics and they were actually better than the show.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 20, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i liked loved the show back when it was on but i also liked Freakazoid around the same time and felt it was the better show considering they had the same writing staff. A friend of mine had a ton of the Road Rovers comics and they were actually better than the show.


I never knew they made comics out of it, that's neat! Bet those are hard to come by, did he hold onto them?


----------



## Cinnebunn (Dec 20, 2017)

I do!

Was it so short lived because of ratings? I can see if that's the case because of Animaniacs and Tiny Toons.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 20, 2017)

HuskyLover101 said:


> It's very unlikely as WB has completely pulled out of making animated TV shows. At least they finally released RR on DVD and we should be thankful we even got that.



What about Warner Animation Group?


----------



## Ttf (Jan 6, 2018)

I really like this show, i discovered road rovers not a long time before, and i still sad because the cancellation of the show, still dont know why it was cancelled,it was a really great show, and i read this show was really high rated, so i say ¿why?
I would be really but really happy to see this show come back, so yes, i really want road rovers to come back


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't recall watching it but I'm sure I did as a kid. I think it people wanted it back animators and indie artists would make it new in today's world. But there's been so many limited old school revivals of things I just think the fans and the hard work wouldn't get much done even if they did.

Media today is about moving on with a franchise or a story for better or worse (Alien,  fairy tale movies, remakes) I don't think it would come back, people like me are so busy focused on other things coming into life work wise old school books like RR doesn't seem like it would get much done or explore something new in the trend it once was.


----------

